# Masterbuilt electric smokers: 20078715 for $125 or 20071117 for $100?



## diversification (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi there, I have a shot at buying a very slightly used 20078715 for $125 or a brand new 20071117 for $100. They seem like very similar units, but I figured I should ask the authorities on the matter.

For the record, I'm brand new to smoking and am interested in low cost, easy to maintain, and easy to operate, and these electric Masterbuilt smokers obviously appeal with those criteria.

I am a little concerned about these models. I've seen people having issues with them failing very early on, not actually making smoke at lower temps, having troubles venting properly, and so on. A neighbor seems to like his, but he uses it very infrequently.  If these issues are common enough I could look at something else I suppose.

I also live near Buffalo NY, so for a good portion of the year it's pretty cold out.  I get the sense that these usually are ok in the cold, but if I'm mistaken, then I need to look elsewhere.

Anyway, if you guys have any insight into any notable differences or preferences between these two units, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, glad you joined us. The MES gurus will be along shortly to answer your questions.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2021)

Personally,  I would wait and get a MES40 gen 1 (similar to the above 20071117 but bigger).  But if size is a concern and you can't afford one a little bigger, go for the above 20071117.


----------



## PAS (Mar 19, 2021)

I would go for the new unit, the digital control unit is more easily replaced if there is a problem.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2021)

I think I  too would go with 20071117. Ive had a 2012 40" with that controller and no issues....JJ


----------



## diversification (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks guys, I'll scratch the used one, but I have a curveball for ya now.

The new contender is seemingly a MB26073519 for $125 (at least that is my guess based on the pictures, which I've attached, below.)  It's brand new, no box.  Guessing it probably doesn't have the stand.  I do like the idea of Bluetooth, but if it doesn't work as well, or is more prone to failing, I'll just stick with the 20071117.  

Imgur Album of new item:   (same as the ones attached to the post)

What do you guys think?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2021)

That is one of the latest. Sounds like a good deal. Hit up 

 Bearcarver
  for more info on the Bluetooth...JJ


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 19, 2021)

I would go with the new units.  They seem to be prone to electrical issues so may have better luck with warranty work on newer units.


----------



## diversification (Mar 19, 2021)

$mok!ng said:


> I would go with the new units.  They seem to be prone to electrical issues so may have better luck with warranty work on newer units.



The electrical issues are one of the things that's making me drag my feet.  The warranty isn't likely to be available on any of the units I'm looking at - even the new units are through a third party, which probably means they are already out of that time window. My recollection is that the warranties were only 3 months to a year anyway.  I also saw a decent amount of reports about CS not really being great, so even if I was buying with a warranty I'm not sure I could rely on it tbh.


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 19, 2021)

You can always purchase a PID to replace the stock electric controllers.  That may be why it was suggested to get the 40" models.  If/when the controller goes its easier to justify the PID because the box will be the biggest they offer.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2021)

I was suggesting the MES40 mainly for its size.   If you are on a very tight space confinement then maybe the 30.  But the 40 = Soooo much more room for more meat, etc.

 Also, no matter if you get the 30 or 40, you can always introduce a PID if the factory controller craps out.   If so, go Auber.


----------



## diversification (Mar 19, 2021)

Are these things what you guys are referring to? https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14_28

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but at $200 or so, isn't it just better to buy another brand new smoker? I think that's about the price of new ones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2021)

diversification said:


> Thanks guys, I'll scratch the used one, but I have a curveball for ya now.
> 
> The new contender is seemingly a MB26073519 for $125 (at least that is my guess based on the pictures, which I've attached, below.)  It's brand new, no box.  Guessing it probably doesn't have the stand.  I do like the idea of Bluetooth, but if it doesn't work as well, or is more prone to failing, I'll just stick with the 20071117.
> 
> ...






If I had to choose one of those 2, I would probably pick the one with 2 top vents, because you could adjust them to make the heat throughout the Smoker even from left to right.
However that is only if I thought a 30" MES was big enough, because I already had an MES 30, and it was not big enough.

Here's more that might help:
Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)
MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)

Bear


----------

